# Cu-Avana Punisher Belicose Cigar Review - HOT



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

While reading reviews for some cigars, you may note that its "spicy," and as you smoke that cigar you nod your head and say, yeah, this does have s...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Punisher Belicose Cigar Review - HOT


----------

